# Hairy Carrots?



## MissSJ

Can you eat them?

I have a ton of carrots that have started growing roots. Can I peel them and still cook with them?


----------



## allnaturalmom

I would like to know about hairy carrots, too! Just found some in the back of the produce bin.... forgot they were there!


----------



## aris99

I juice carrots on a pretty big scale...I always top and bottom them but I haven't bothered peeling the hairy ones unless I encounter mould. They've never made me sick. Although I guess technically I'm not consuming the actual hairs...just the juice


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters

i just peel them and cook them if they are going a bit hairy (not mouldy though yuck)


----------



## Ola_

Yup, I still use them, I just peel as usual. I guess it's kind of like potatoes sprouting?


----------



## MissSJ

Thanks everyone! I'm glad that they are still ok, there are a lot of them!


----------



## WorldsBestMom

Interesting, sounds like you could juice them too.


----------



## Llyra

I usually scrape the hair off, and eat them. Unless they've actually rotted, we eat them here. Even if they've gone rubbery, if you put them in a plastic container with a splash of water for a few hours, they perk right up again.


----------



## hildare

i've always eaten them when they've gotten like that. no harmful effects so far!


----------

